# Line voltage magnetic switch (reed)



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Do not put a 120V light where your gonna store ammo. 

This site is for professionals

Please use the DIY sister site.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

this is the most dangerous DIY ever
gun powder and rigged up elecrical work
do your family and yourself a favor and hire a professional


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

cant resist


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

and my fave


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_This is not DIY. Thread reopened._


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

OK then, how about a relay that gets switched with a magnetic contact. (alarm style)

http://www.hankselectric.net/detail.aspx?ID=1090


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't remember the name but I have to change out a bunch of them that are rated for 120vac today. I'll get the name for you today.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry dude. Again I think a jamb switch is what you want.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

A DIY gun guy thread on this topic.
http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=425151

Second page of the thread shows nice Fort Knox Safe with a Jamb Switch


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

A standard jam switch would work, but mounting it into a complicated frame could be challenging. Since there's already a receptacle inside the safe, I would just surface mount a light to the top of the safe, and surface mount a box with a motion detector/occupancy switch, that way it doesn't have to be adjusted to fit the jam/door. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm more scared of how many guns + bullets these people have than any thing they could do with electricity.

No man should take lethal power for granted. It's like having a 1200 A service in your basement to just toast the hell out of any bread in .000000002 seconds if you feel like it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> I'm more scared of how many guns + bullets these people have than any thing they could do with electricity.
> 
> No man should take lethal power for granted. It's like having a 1200 A service in your basement to just toast the hell out of any bread in .000000002 seconds if you feel like it.


PLEASE let's not go in this direction. :no:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mastertorturer said:


> I'm more scared of how many guns + bullets these people have than any thing they could do with electricity.
> 
> No man should take lethal power for granted. It's like having a 1200 A service in your basement to just toast the hell out of any bread in .000000002 seconds if you feel like it.


So because someone has the _potential_ to toast the hell out of some bread, they should be denied the toaster?:no: Socialists! Ain't they grand!?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Pnumatics is the brand I was trying to think of. Bimba also makes line voltage reed switches. Do some checking though the load rating on these are pretty small.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

chains350 said:


> I am attempting to install a switch inside of a gun safe that will turn on the inside lighting when the sfe door is opened and turn off the lights when it is closed. Power is located inside the safe. So far, I have only found 30vdc switches. Are any 120V magnetic switches available? The lamp load is 0.3 amps. If nothing available, what other options do I have to be able to switch power? Thanks!



You could most likely use that 30VDC mag reed switch with an Amprobe RemCon relay setup. The relay control circuit rating is only 10VDC @ 10mA, which the reed switch should be able to handle. If not, you can just use it with a standard doorjamb switch.

Here is a link to them:
http://www.tequipment.net/RemconR-115S.html


----------

